# help! my no feathers on their back close to their tail



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey a few of my chicken have no feathers on their lower back.. I think its cuz the others are peeking them.. what on earth should I do?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How old are they? And Do you have a rooster ?


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

They could be molting. It really depends.. Check them for mites as well.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah I have several rosters.. all of them are only about 3 or 4 months. I pretty sure its not mites..


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you seen the roosters mounting ? I have some hens that are my roosters faves, they all are bald in the spot right above their tail in the center of their back. Its from the rooster treading on them to do the deed. It could also be molting like the previous posted mentioned.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

They make breeding saddles you can buy, or I make my own. It's common for the Roos to overbreed his hens.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I had a roo that was brutal my hens had feathers on there backs since he has been gone all there feathers r growing back and my egg production is up the new roo is much kinder to his girls.


----------

